
Please, reinvent the wheel - mmphosis
https://blog.cerebralab.com/#!/blog/11
======
tbirrell
Modification and optimization are not the same thing as reinvention. The only
good idea this article has is "Reinvent the wheel if you think it could be
fun". Reinvention is a good learning tool. Beyond that, it is a waste of time.
There is a reason the wheel is round. Modify it to suit your needs, but there
is no reason to re-figure out the correct shape of a wheel. You'll just end up
where you started and will have wasted the time you could have used for
improving the wheel or making it a better fit for your cart.

